

ScienceUrls is my new favorite Internet time waster. - Rickasaurus
http://scienceurls.com

======
csantini
Are you using hackurls.com source code ?

~~~
arianb
Hi, I'm the author of ScienceURLs.

Actually, the whole thing was custom-written in about 2 days. I didn't even
know that hackurls.com existed before I read your comment here.

~~~
Rickasaurus
Thanks for making the site. Very useful.

